# 2009 NS bikes



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Suburban 24″/26″

* Chainstays: 375mm ( 24") 381mm (26")
* Toptube: 553mm (24") 571mm (26")
* Weight: 2.4 kg (24") 2.5 kg (26")
* Integrated Seatpost Clamp! *NEW*
* 27.2 Seatpost
* Euro BB
* Colors:White, green, grey, Black









Majesty [Trailmaster] for 26" wheels

* Chainstay: 380mm
* Toptube: 571mm (22.5")
* Weight: 2.2kg
* Spacing: 135mm MTB std.
* Seatpost Clamp: integrated
* 27.2 Seatpost
* BB: Spanish BB
* Wärmebehandelte Ausfallenden
* Corlors: Black, White, gold, lightblue










Capital

Chainstay length: 364mm
Toptube length: 546mm
Weight: 2.09kg @!!!!
Heat treated full frame
Headset: integrated
Spanish BB
Integrated seatpost clump
with fork 430 mm , can do doublepeg
Colors: black, medigreen, bronze

so basically a stronger capital with new colours










Translated from google:

The Polish company, which this year is experiencing its largest year probably has the time and surprised with a completely new framework and small, especially desired improvements in the Suburban.

While the mandatory change does not paint extra has to be mentioned in the geometry a little thing and the wheel now appears based on the data even more active&#8230; on the thumb is a little shorter.

This more Street Oriented geometry, there is now a pure all-round or even under the Dirt with his 2.2kg really auftrumpfen. In addition, also an integrated tax rate, which in the previous year, the Suburban was expected and the smart decision, the Spanish BB stable to use.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Majesty's are money!


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

those all look sick!


----------



## bobdaily123 (Jun 7, 2008)

sorry for the dumb question where can you buy a ns frame in the states


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Sick!


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

bobdaily123 said:


> sorry for the dumb question where can you buy a ns frame in the states


BTI, 80% of bikeshops use them so ask your lbs.


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

bobdaily123 said:


> sorry for the dumb question where can you buy a ns frame in the states


Ask your local bike store

Online

Order direct just call them.....if they only speak polish let me I can translate:thumbsup:


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

That trailmaster looks dope...


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

Trailmaster's headtube angle looks WAY steeper than Suburban's. Or is it just me?


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

K4m1k4z3 said:


> Trailmaster's headtube angle looks WAY steeper than Suburban's. Or is it just me?


suburban is meant for 80mm

trailmaster is meant for 120-150mm


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

heres a picture of the trailmaster owned my filip one of the NS test riders

.http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2358233/


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

month old, but hey...

Did the Capital go back to 24" In 2008 they were 26" only right?

Any word on pricing?


----------



## yeti_tamer (Jul 20, 2008)

dirtjumper202 said:


> Ask your local bike store
> 
> Online
> 
> Order direct just call them.....if they only speak polish let me I can translate:thumbsup:


offtopic but killswitch engage is the sickest band ever


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

BTI has just received their shipment of NS frames. I'm told they have the Majesty in black or white. They should be showing up in bike shops in the next week or so!


----------



## Foreveralout (Jun 20, 2008)

DJskeet said:


> Suburban 24″/26″
> 
> This more Street Oriented geometry, there is now a pure all-round or even under the Dirt with his 2.2kg really auftrumpfen. In addition, also an integrated tax rate, which in the previous year, the Suburban was expected and the smart decision, the Spanish BB stable to use.


integrated tax rates are where its at!!!!!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Tree fort and Ride This show them as "in stock".
Ride This pulled the old bait and switch on the price, they were touting the lowest price on them until time to actually sell. Advertised $435, and now they are $535! Tree fort remains unchanged at $499.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Is that chainstay length correct on the Trailmaster, 380mm? With a 150mm up front it must be hard to keep the front wheel down.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

I rlly dont think the majesty or trailmaster is meant for a 120-150mm fork...more like 80-100mm...look at the pic...i think the majesty is now their flagship dj/street bike...

edit:lookhttp://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2776549/:
80mm fox 32 and it weighs only 23 lbs!!

this one is rlly nice 2:
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2554261/


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

09 bikes seem well overpriced for what they are.
last years price seemed reasonable for what they were which was a high quality frame. they do look nice though as does the rest of their component line up just a bit pricey


----------

